

Newz.io- Create HTML5 powered realtime news magazines for any topic - tonycore
http://www.newz.io

======
krmmalik
I'd love to see a service that renders the results in the same way like this
or like Paper.li but one that stores a collection of links that i've
favorited/bookmarked, say this week or today and then gives me a tidy url that
i can share with friends, or makes it available as an RSS feed.

Does anyone know of such a service?

~~~
tonycore
Thats one of the directions we're going in with Newz.io- very soon. The
underlying concept is to make it dead simple to show people what you're
reading in an attractive way.

~~~
krmmalik
Not to be offensive or discredit your efforts in any way, but i personally
think the layout used by Paper.li is much easier on the eye

